# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [04-05-18] UMTv2 / UMTPro - GSM v4.9.1 Minor Update, ZTE Modem, Fixed FRP in Sideload

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UltimateGSM v4.9.1 for UMTv2 / UMT Pro Innovative and Intelligent*      _Added:_ *ZTE Modem*
- MF667
- MF831 * 
Fix ZTE FRP Reset in Sideload Mode* - Z232TL
- Z233VL
- Z557BL
- Z718TL
- Z719DL
- Z799VL _- Put phone in recovery mode.
- Select "apply update from adb"
- Connect phone, select Sideload in Software.
- Select correct model, and click Reset._       *WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO             ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT   ENDORSE    OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL.   USER IS    SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH   USE OF    FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN /   MEID /    IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::     How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     PLEASE           DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY   POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE  AND          SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC   POST WILL BE DELETED   IMMEDIATELY.  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.*

----------

